# Estações Weather Undergroud Georreferenciadas



## PedroNGV (20 Jan 2009 às 15:27)

Boa tarde

De forma a facilitar a consulta das condições meteorológicas através das estações pessoais, resolvi georreferenciá-las! 
Deu algum trabalho, pelo que espero que seja útil!


----------



## Kraliv (20 Jan 2009 às 16:12)

PedroNGV disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> De forma a facilitar a consulta das condições meteorológicas através das estações pessoais, resolvi georreferenciá-las!
> Deu algum trabalho, pelo que espero que seja útil!





Só é pena estar incompleto o serviço 


Assim à primeira...falta logo aí a minha


----------



## PedroNGV (20 Jan 2009 às 17:08)

Kraliv disse:


> Só é pena estar incompleto o serviço
> 
> 
> Assim à primeira...falta logo aí a minha



Resolvido! 

Se encontrarem mais alguma falha, digam!  

Cumprimentos


----------

